# Hi from Aberdeen



## mstphoto (Jul 16, 2016)

Hi Guys
I'm Mike from Aberdeen.
After years of drooling and dreaming of owning a camper, we have just bought our first Motorhome.
We collect it in 2 weeks time.
We wanted something not too big but big enough for the 2 of us and our hyper Springer Spaniel so we opted for an Autocruise Rhythm Compact.
Hoping its not too small for purpose but I'm sure we'll manage.
Being a keen photographer, I intend using it for wild camping around the Scottish Highlands.
My other half isn't too keen on the wild side of it yet but I'm sure she'll come to enjoy it.
Looking forward to the start of many new adventures and sharing our experiences here on the forum.

Mike


----------



## DavidB963 (Jul 16, 2016)

My wife was not sure, but took to it like the proverbial duck to water. 

Oh yea welcome to the group :welcome::fun::have fun:


----------



## Haaamster (Jul 16, 2016)

:welcome: lots of your countrymen on here, all barking every last one of them, which is a necessity.


----------



## robell (Jul 16, 2016)

Hi and welcome !

Hope you enjoy your trips

:welcome:   :have fun:


----------



## phillybarbour (Jul 17, 2016)

Hi and welcome along, wilding is just like swimming, you'll wonder why you were concerned once you've been out a few times.


----------



## AuldTam (Jul 17, 2016)

:welcome:

I hope you enjoy your new motorhome.


----------



## jeanette (Jul 17, 2016)

Hi and:welcome::camper: My OH was a bit apprehensive when we first started doing it but he loves it now he can't wait to do it.


----------



## mstphoto (Jul 18, 2016)

Thanks for the warm welcome folks
Much appreciated

Mike


----------



## jimbo (Jul 18, 2016)

Hi and welcome to the forum :camper:


----------



## Jimhunterj4 (Jul 18, 2016)

Welcome to the forum pal:rabbit::wave:


----------



## mstphoto (Jul 19, 2016)

Jimhunterj4 said:


> Welcome to the forum pal:rabbit::wave:



Cheers Jim


----------



## BabsW (Jul 21, 2016)

Hey Mike,  fellow Aberdonian here - just joined myself and getting my van at the end of this month!  If you find any nice spots to camp, let us know, i'll be doing the same.  Enjoy your wild camping!! 

:wave:


----------



## Deleted member 19733 (Jul 23, 2016)

Hi and welcome to the forum, have fun


:welcome::camper::have fun::cheers::dog::scooter::boat::drive::goodluck:


----------



## mstphoto (Jul 24, 2016)

BabsW said:


> Hey Mike,  fellow Aberdonian here - just joined myself and getting my van at the end of this month!  If you find any nice spots to camp, let us know, i'll be doing the same.  Enjoy your wild camping!!
> 
> :wave:



Thanks Babs
We pick up our camper on Friday and if all goes to plan we will be heading for Pitlochry for the weekend.
Not wild camping for our first outing though, Milton of Fonab, just to get the feel of the van, awning etc
Will keep in touch :goodluck:

Mike


----------



## mstphoto (Jul 24, 2016)

loulou said:


> Hi and welcome to the forum, have fun
> 
> 
> :welcome::camper::have fun::cheers::dog::scooter::boat::drive::goodluck:



Thanks loulou 
Mike


----------



## BabsW (Jul 25, 2016)

mstphoto said:


> Thanks Babs
> We pick up our camper on Friday and if all goes to plan we will be heading for Pitlochry for the weekend.
> Not wild camping for our first outing though, Milton of Fonab, just to get the feel of the van, awning etc
> Will keep in touch :goodluck:
> ...



Good luck on Friday - I get mine then too, but will be driving up from England with it. We will stop off somewhere in a quiet area and have a night wild camping, to see how we get on


----------

